# Puppy Dandruff



## misstlombardo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey everyone! 
I was just wondering what you do for doggie dandruff? It appeared after I bathed him (I did use dog shampoo) but he's black and it's pretty noticeable. 
My chi is only 11 weeks old and I am unsure about giving him an anti histamine - or what I should do about this.
Thanks for everything!
Teresa


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Hmmm, there is probably an underlying cause! How often do you bathe him and what do you feed him? Is he also itchy?


----------



## misstlombardo (Feb 3, 2012)

I have had him about 3 weeks and I have bathed him twice. He is very very itchy. Helllplpp =[


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

the vet told me to give a teaspoon of vegetable oil a day, it really worked!!! and i also got treats that have salmon oil, in 2 weeks she was cleared of dandruff!!!

here are some pics of what se used to look like









and loosing fur 2









she its completely clean now


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Teresa,

What are you feeding your pup? Why are you washing him often?
What kind of dog shampoo did you use? And was he seen by a vet since you brought him home?

Benadryl is an antihistamine that helps relieve swellings and itching from allergic reactions,
but you can not just guess that this is due to allergies, therefore I would NOT give him any.
Instead I recommend you see a vet. Dandruff can be caused by a variety of things, 
a vet will be able to examine your pup and lead you in the right direction, most
we can do is simply guess. Best of luck, hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Teresa, here is a little article you might find interesting...

"Dandruff itself isn't a problem, but the dry skin that causes it may be. Pets
with dry skin get very itchy. Since dogs and cats don't know when to stop
scratching, they may dig in so hard that they will scratch themselves raw,
getting skin infections in the process. Allergies, parasites, or infections of any
kind can also be a cause of flaky skin.
Dry skin and dandruff may be a sign that something is wrong in the diet. Dogs
and cats need certain nutrients, especially fatty acids, to keep their skin
healthy. Most pet foods contain plenty of fatty acids. But some dogs and
cats either don't get enough fatty acids or they need more than the usual
amounts. This can disturb the skin's normal balance, leading to dry skin and
dandruff, Dr. Sakas says.
A tiny parasite known as walking dandruff can cause large white flakes to
appear on the neck and back. It can cause Fur loss as well. All pets can get
walking dandruff, but it is most common in puppies.
It doesn't happen often, but dandruff may be a sign that the thyroid gland is
underactive and producing too little hormone, a condition called
hypothyroidism. Other symptoms of thyroid disease include Weight gain,
thinning fur, and a loss of energy."


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with everyone. I wouldn't bathe so often, I'd make sure you are feeding a very very high quality food (what are you feeding, we can help you) and I'd add in an omega 3 fatty acid supplement such as fish oil. One capsule a day until you get this cleared up and then you can back off to a couple times a week. 

If it keeps up, then she may have mites, as LS's article above pointed out (which would also explain the itching). Many puppies have them as they don't have fully functional immune systems. Have you had her vaccinated/wormed recently or used a topical insecticide??

Oh, and no benadryl. This isn't an allergy response.


----------

